# New year in Edinbough



## Chloelewis1 (Jun 26, 2009)

Good evening all, can anyone advise of a good location for new year in Edinburgh ? somewhere fairly close so we can wobble back to the MH after the festivities ........... thanks in advance
Julian and Bev 8)


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We stayed at the Caravan Club site for this last new year.
They run a mini bus service to the town for the hogmanay.
It is as good as anything.
There was a bus stop outside the site but this has since been removed and the normal bus service is about a 15 to 20 minute walk away.
Town is about 2 to 3 miles away.

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/Carava...inburgh+Caravan+Club+Site&region=-1&county=-1


----------



## Chloelewis1 (Jun 26, 2009)

Thank you so much, really looking forward to it
Julian and BEV


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

How long ago did they take away the bus stop outside the site that takes you into town. I know one has to walk up the road to catch a bus to go the other way for the centre where the royal yacht is. you shouldgo and see our heritage of planes including the concorde and vulcan bomber, its not far away.
We have spent the night celebrating the new year in princes street, it was amazing to see so many people enjoying themselves without all the fights. the police claimed that they only arrested 4 all night.They have a different attitude up there.if you bumped into anyone you just said happy new year and smiled and you got the same back, fantastic. go and enjoy yourself, if you can get tickets.

cabby


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Tickets?*

Tickets for what pls?


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

Tickets for the hogmanay street party.

The bus stop was out of use when we were there in Apri, but dont know if it was back in use in the high season.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I will be back home in Edinburgh on Thursday. I will add a post to let you all know if the bus stop is back in service

Stewart


----------



## Chantilly (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi

We stayed at Edinburgh recently. The bus stop has been removed but a mini bus service now operates from the CC site. The cost was £2 pp each way I seem to remember, taking you to the West end. The item for you to consider is that the whole centre of the city is in total havoc whilst a new tramway is being constructed. This project is running for several years. We love the city but what a mess in the interim.


----------



## Springerjoe (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi,
Yes it is worth noting that this year they are installing a new Tram system and it will be absolute chaos in Princess Street. The Festival Parade in August has been Re-Routed due to the turmoil. Also ensure you have ticket for New Year Celebrations as you wont get near Princess Street without a ticket and it would be a wasted journey without ticket.
Springerjoe


----------



## macone48 (Mar 14, 2006)

Sorry, a bit confused with "Bus stop removed" and "Mini bus from CC site"

Has the bus route been removed completely?? Seems strange as it not only served the CC site, but a large Hotel just further down the road??

There is/are quite a number of different routes that terminate close to CC site - Knowle??

Who provides the mini-bus to town ??

Sorry, but we're booked in for Hogmany !!

P.S. Hogmany (Street Party) tickets aren't available until late Sep/Oct on-line, if last year is anything to go by !!

Trev


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm afraid the CC site is already fully booked over the Hogmanay period.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

This link may be of interest to you.

http://www.edinburghshogmanay.org/

cabby


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

the no 42 bus which used to go to the site now goes to the new morrisons up the road from the site. when we were last there the wardens said they had contacted lothian busses to find out why they altered the bus route and they replied that there were not enough customers to keep it running to the site.which we found odd as there always seemed plenty folks waitng at the stop and the next one down at the globetrotter inn.
the mini bus operating from the site is run by a local taxi firm and is good.
we will be there at new year so hoping it will still be running.


----------

